# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Bedroom Ceiling on the Rake

## chiko0

Hi all,
We have 3 rooms that were built in under an awning, each room is 2.8m square. 
Ceilings are 2475mm down to 2305mm could this be a habitable room. 
Can anyone help us! 
Cheers

----------

